# My poor bird has blood on her nose :(



## zeddy

Hi everyone. I was researching on my birds blood on her nose until I came across this site. I tried to make an account to only find out I already had one  Anyways so if am posting this in the wrong place please do excuse me. I also uploaded a few photos but not sure if they went through.

Now onto my question and concern. Today I woke up to my bird having dried blood in or around her nostril. She seems fine. Not sure what the cause is but I think it's either the other birds or when she rubs her face against the stick. I had her for about 6 years now? She is healthy and basically is the boss over all the other birds so I am not too sure if it is the other birds that hurt her. When I looked closely I think I can see her cere skin a bit lifted, so I am guessing she went in too much with the stick when she was scratching herself. Basically she goes around her eye and to her nose to go to the other side of her face, and I think I seen her just stick the pointy part of the stick beside her nostril because it was comfortable for her. Yeah she is a weirdo and I am too for zooming in on her when she scratches. 

My question is how do I deal with it? Should I clean it with water and q-tip or would that hurt her? Like I said she seems fine and just going bout her day with cleaning herself and what not.

EDIT here is much clear photo that wasn't taken by an old ipad... Unfortunately it still isn't clear with it being dark.. but this is the best I can do after so many shots because she kept moving all around trying to bite the camera.


----------



## Jonah

From the picture it doesn't appear to be blocking her breathing through that nare so if it were me, I would not try to clean it for fear of getting it bleeding again. I am no expert on these thing's though so let's see what some of our other folk's might advise on this. She is very pretty...


----------



## zeddy

not sure if I am replying right.. But thanks so much Jonah for the ease of mind!

And thanks, she is pretty but don't be fooled. She wants to take over the world; she has one stinky attitude but she is still my best bird!


----------



## sunnydyazz

As you said the blood has dried, so I think you should clean it up with a clean piece of cloth dipped in warm water. Rub gently on the affected part and it should clean the dried part easily. And then you can spray some clean water on her.
You may be correct in guessing that this is a result of scratching but can also occur due to infighting. Keep a close watch on her as females are bound to be aggressive towards each other and the fight can take a very 'ugly turn'.


----------



## chirper

I may be wrong but this doesn’t look like scratching it looks like a result of fight


----------



## Jonah

zeddy said:


> not sure if I am replying right.. But thanks so much Jonah for the ease of mind!
> 
> And thanks, she is pretty but don't be fooled. She wants to take over the world; she has one stinky attitude but she is still my best bird!


Sound's like a typical hen in charge...


----------



## zeddy

chirper said:


> I may be wrong but this doesn't look like scratching it looks like a result of fight


Naa you might be right.. not sure how it happened though..maybe she got tricked? LOL probably when a bird tried feeding her they just attacked her by surprise. Pretty clever, just wish I was there to witness it and stop it before anything serious like this happened. I am sure she can feel the injury.


----------



## chirper

Normally hens in breeding condition becomes more territorial


----------

